
iOS 9.3 Preview - jmduke
https://www.apple.com/ios/preview/
======
roymurdock
I'm split on how I feel about Apple's continuing efforts to make iPad
education a thing:
[https://www.apple.com/education/preview/](https://www.apple.com/education/preview/)

I have sweet memories of spending many a rainy day in the computer lab during
recess on the candy-colored imacs, creating art on kidpix, putting together a
crappy HTML site that would link to a friend's crappy HTML site, and playing
nanosaur, bugdom, and the oregon trail.

Computer education is huge, but I'm not sure if iPads are the right/necessary
stepping stone into using an actual computer. They seem more like
entertainment consumption devices than creation driving devices where things
get messy and frustrating and force you to fool around to fix them, learning
in the process.

I've never owned one and I don't have any insight into how much good vs. harm
(distraction) they do in the classroom. Anyone have any anecdotes or thoughts
to share on Apple's continuing push into the classroom w/ the iPad?

~~~
joelrunyon
Incidentally, that's exactly what Russell Kirsch (invented the first
programmable computer) told me when I ran into him in a coffee shop in
Portland.

He said:

> _“I’ve been against Macintosh company lately. They’re trying to get everyone
> to use iPads and when people use iPads they end up just using technology to
> consume things instead of making things. With a computer you can make
> things. You can code, you can make things and create things that have never
> before existed and do things that have never been done before.”_

The full story is here - [http://impossiblehq.com/an-unexpected-ass-
kicking/](http://impossiblehq.com/an-unexpected-ass-kicking/)

I hope it doesn't seem like I'm trying to link to my own stuff, but you asked
for anecdotes :-/

~~~
superuser2
I agree in theory, but in practice a K12 student-facing Windows desktop is no
more programmable than an iPad.

You are locked down to a small subset of site-licensed applications your
domain administrator has deemed appropriate for the least common denominator
in your age group. All forms of customization are disabled with Group Policy.
Novell and Citrix application delivery are common, so you don't even have a
Start menu but a proprietary launcher. Extremely aggressive Internet filtering
bans large swaths of content about networking to prevent students from
learning how to bypass the filter.

Our IT department enabled access to the hilariously antiquated QBasic
environment only for students currently enrolled in a programming course and
revoked it the next semester. You had to sign a special waiver saying you
promised to only write code directly in fulfillment of course requirements and
not do any independent experimentation or goofing around.

I get it, but K12 students on non-iPads aren't getting Linux, they're
definitely not getting root, and they're probably not getting user-mode code
execution either. You'd need to change the entire culture around K12 IT to
make that happen.

The best way for kids to learn to be hackers is on _their_ hardware, free from
school or parental controls.

~~~
oliyoung
“The best way for kids to learn to be hackers is on their hardware, free from
school or parental controls“

That's why I think the Raspberry Pi et al are so important, they're disposable
yet fully capable pieces of hardware that kids can hack on.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
I don't think the Pi is as brilliant for education as it pretends to be.

The Linux command line and the permissions system are incredibly unfriendly to
adults, never mind kids. Have you tried to set up a web server with PHP on a
Pi? It makes no concessions at all to beginners. You might as well be setting
up Ubuntu Server LTS - only it doesn't give you any clues about security.

I'd be more interested in something that updated the experience of the old
8-bit micros, which dropped you straight into a simplified programming
environment, and gave you a path to bare-metal machine code if you wanted to
take it.

Maybe something like a Python IDE, with a way through to Linux for expert
users, but with basic extras - a web server, a mail server, a VPS that could
connect to other Pi users, a few other options - pre-installed and ready to
go?

~~~
equalarrow
Bring back the old 8-bit (C=64, Apple][) machines? Seriously. I know all the
above comments are valid - site license lockdowns, iPad 'unprogrammibility',
etc - but there's something to be said for no permissions, no network, nothing
where you can really make Something Bad(tm).

There's something to be said for those old machines. Basic was a good learning
intro and assembly is still valid today. I remember Logo too.. I'm just
chomping at the bit when my kids are old enough to dust off the C-64 and start
diving in.

------
BuckRogers
While blue light has the most impact, it's all light that has this effect. For
anyone interested, I'd recommend reading this concise 4 page study on the
subject.[0]

The synopsis is that there's no substitute for shutting off screens 1-2 hours
before bedtime. This coming from someone who not only uses f.lux but sometimes
when needing to use the computer late, will adorn an old pair of sunglasses to
further cut down on light from 3 monitors.

[0][https://www.gwern.net/docs/melatonin/2012-wood.pdf](https://www.gwern.net/docs/melatonin/2012-wood.pdf)

~~~
stcredzero
Also, I've looked at f.lux'd screens set to the reddest possible setting
through a 470nm narrow band filter. There's still light at the worst color
band which gets through. If you are exposing yourself to light over an
extended period of time, it doesn't take much to suppress melatonin secretion.
(One study found suppression at levels low as 0.5 lumen or lux -- one of those
two. Either way it's not much. About commensurate with the light from a
brightly lit hall coming in through the gap under your door.)

~~~
jacobolus
The reddest possible setting for f.lux (almost?) entirely wipes out the blue
channel, but the green primary on LCDs is also going to cause some effect.

If you want you can turn f.lux into "darkroom" modes, which inverts the
display and uses only the red channel.

~~~
stcredzero
Exactly. The "channels" don't emit pure light of a single frequency. There is
a curve.

[https://www.ecse.rpi.edu/~schubert/Light-Emitting-Diodes-
dot...](https://www.ecse.rpi.edu/~schubert/Light-Emitting-Diodes-dot-
org/chap12/F12-16%20RGB%20emission%20spectrum.jpg)

~~~
jacobolus
The light coming from LCD displays is different than single-color LEDs; that
picture you linked isn’t a good representation of your phone/laptop. LCD
displays use a “white” LED backlight (= blue LED + broader-spectrum yellow
phosphor), and the various subpixels have band-pass color filters for
particular wavelengths.

Here’s a sketch of the basic idea:
[https://dotcolordotcom.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/filter-
sp...](https://dotcolordotcom.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/filter-
spectrum.jpg?w=1118&h=640)

My quick google image search isn’t turning up any particularly good SPD graphs
of real recent LCDs, but if you poke around you can surely find some.

------
iagooar
I'm so happy to see Notes getting attention and new features. Since the update
to support attachments and basic text formatting, it has become my digital
notebook of choice. I basically use it for everything, from todo and shopping
list, to collecting images about a topic, planning trips, work notes, and many
more.

Notes has many features that I considered well implemented: a simple
interface, native integration with the OS including sharing from and to the
app, seamless iOS & OSX syncing over iCloud, decent search, PDF export.

I hope Apple keeps investing in it adding relevant, useful features, but
without allowing it to become too big, like it happened to Evernote.

~~~
walterbell
Can Notes sync with a 3rd-party server like WebDAV or CalDAV/owncloud?

~~~
robterrell
Notes syncs via IMAP, so yes.

~~~
schappim
Not anymore, in the last release thry switched to iCloud syncing.

~~~
joosters
IMAP is still supported.

~~~
bismark
But not for notes with the newer iOS 9 features like attachments.

------
taylorwc
Glad there is finally a built-in alternative for Flux. Been overdue.

~~~
bhouston
It probably also means it will be built-in to Andriod next and then probably
Windows itself. That could negatively impact Flux the product, which sucks for
him.

~~~
nicksergeant
F.lux is free software and they've said outright that as devices / systems
implement color shifting as built-in systems, they've accomplished their goal.

~~~
jonknee
Well, on the other hand, their website says this:

> f.lux is patent pending. Do you make a cell phone, display, lighting system,
> or other cool sleep tech, and want to talk about collaboration? Email us:
> support@justgetflux.com

[https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

~~~
comex
It's quite possible that Apple has already obtained a license from them.

~~~
jonknee
That's not Apple's MO, but anything is possible.

~~~
cowsandmilk
Apple regularly licenses patents when it agrees they are valid. That doesn't
make the news. Sometimes they disagree and that makes the news.

~~~
comex
Not only does it not make the news, it's often confidential.

------
fowl2
Holly crap I want 90% of those "Education Only" features in an enterprise
environment. Managing AppleIDs, shared iPads and training scenarios are even
worse when dealing with adults.

Oh and could they spare a thought for managing devices in remote locations? Oh
you've forgotten your AppleID so now you can't update the MDM client and have
been disconnected from Exchange? Too bad all we can do is waste 30 minutes on
the phone talking you through it. Even basic things like allowing iOS updates
over 4G (as well as forcing/postponing updates) would make such a big
difference.

Too bad I'm sure it'll be 2018 before half of the features make it to
businesses in the US, then 2019 for the rest of the world. :/

~~~
gardano
Total speculation on my part, but my first thought was that the education
market would be accomplished by hosting a MacOSX Server instance to support
multiple IDs. I'm most undoubtedly wrong on this, but that was my first
instinct, anyway.

~~~
fowl2
It'll all be iCloud. Caching server I'm kinda surprised they haven't done P2P
content distribution. or at least sold caching servers 'Appliance'-style.

~~~
m_eiman
_Caching server I 'm kinda surprised they haven't done P2P content
distribution. or at least sold caching servers 'Appliance'-style._

OSX Server has iCloud caching, that caches both updates and user data.

------
gabriele
I can't believe that's [1] the best low-light picture they could find for
their flagship mobile OS preview page. It doesn't even add anything to the
story:

    
    
       Night Shift uses your iOS device’s clock and geolocation to determine when it’s sunset in your location. Then it automatically shifts the colors in your display to the warmer end of the spectrum, making it easier on your eyes.
    

[1]
[https://www.apple.com/v/ios/preview/a/images/preview/blr_her...](https://www.apple.com/v/ios/preview/a/images/preview/blr_hero_large.jpg)

~~~
asadlionpk
Exactly this, it seems like they didn't pay much attention to this page.

------
jobu
Is it just me, or does that seem like a surprising set of features for a mid-
cycle release. Typically it's just bug fixes for anything other than a major
OS launch.

~~~
AshleysBrain
I agree - I thought the reason this was posted to HN was the fact this is a
fairly significant update with its own announcement page, which doesn't appear
to have been the case with .1 releases in the past. Perhaps iOS is moving to a
faster update cycle?

I hope Safari gets more meaningful updates as well - the once-a-year updates
sometimes with not much new (looking at you Safari 9) is real slow progress
for web developers, especially compared to Chrome and Firefox.

~~~
connorshea
Safari 9 unprefixed quite a few CSS features, and it looks like 9.3 will bring
a not-insignificant update to Safari as well!

------
lode
The education preview [0] looks like the first step toward supporting multiple
user profiles per iPad. iPhones typically are one-person devices (on Android
you can switch users, I've never tried it though), but iPads are often shared.
I've seen lots of families where there's one iPad shared between the whole
family. The kids are constantly logging in and out of their
Facebook/Instagram/Twitter/E-mail accounts. The fact that they have to log in
and out often usually leads to them using _very_ weak passwords. I hope this
feature makes its way to general consumption.

[0][https://www.apple.com/education/preview/](https://www.apple.com/education/preview/)

------
graeme
Does anyone have more info on the colour warmths available in nightshift? One
nice feature of f.lux is that you can select colour warmths using a slider.

Does nightshift allow a variety of night colours, or just one setting?

Either way, this is great news. For years I had been jailbroken merely in
order to have f.lux on my phone. I have mild insominia, and flux has greatly
reduced that.

~~~
walterbell
Another question: can the user enable "night" mode during the day, e.g. in a
dark environment?

~~~
Someone1234
That's a good question.

It is worth noting that during the day you should NOT use night mode even in a
dark environment, the whole point of the color shifting is to reproduce how
the sun interacts with the world around you, turning on night mode during the
day won't do your internal clock any favours.

That being said, there might be good arguments for having manual night mode
control, like if you're a night shift worker and want day mode at night, and
night mode during the day. And a lot of international travel scenarios.

~~~
walterbell
_> the whole point of the color shifting is to reproduce how the sun interacts
with the world around you_

That's one use case. There are situations where blue light reduces the length
of time one can look at a screen, and "night" mode enables longer usage.

~~~
jacobolus
To elaborate: Bright blue light causes much faster bright-adaptation of the
eye, interfering with rod vision.

Or in other words, after a short zap of a smartphone display, you won’t be
able to see very well in the dark.

------
feld
I hope they bring this Night Shift to OSX as well, just for consistency. I've
used Flux for years, but it does have some quirks like when waking from sleep.

------
jarjoura
This will be interesting indeed.

"The Apple private frameworks have been removed from the iOS/watchOS/tvOS
SDKs."

~~~
cballard
What's the significance of this? Private things can be removed or modified at-
will, seems fine?

~~~
tomschlick
Apps that are secretly using a private api (maybe not all the time to skirt
the review process) might break, hard.

~~~
cballard
This is already the case for any OS update though, because that's a runtime
dependency, not just a build-time dependency.

------
applecore
It's 2016 and Notes still has the questionable skeuomorphic design with a
textured "paper-like" background and gratuitous text shadows.

------
golergka
The most important thing that I hoped to see was a simple "we fixed Apple
Music". Honestly, I've used iTunes for music for years, paid for iTunes Match
before, pay for Apple Music now, so I'm nothing if not a loyal customer — but
this app is just a complete clusterfuck.

Dear Apple, it's time to stop putting out new features. Instead, bring back
the "it just works" again.

~~~
archlight
Agree. I am still having difficult times to locate music i favored. after i
switched off data for apple music, it didn't warn me when I start it and i
thought it is down. i switched back to spotify now

------
krisdol
Nightshift is nice, but I don't understand why CarPlay, Edu, Health are not
just app updates. I don't see how they warrant a whole OS update when really
it's just a few extra features added to existing apps (none of which I use or
plan to use, unfortunately).

I guess it's just convention by this point. Feature updates across the board
periodically, then security updates in between

~~~
marcelluspye
I would guess it's because they want to force OS updates on users, in order to
push for a more homogeneous ecosystem.

------
andrewbarba
This is unusual for Apple to release this many features in a point update. If
I had to guess, I think this will launch with the rumored 4" iPhone around
late February or March

------
enginn
My clipboard can still be gleaned with an arbitrary API call in other apps.
Please leave my clipboard alone in other apps. They have no business being
able to grab it without my permission

------
devillius
Man look at that notes app which can be locked with the password being
displayed on the locked screen

~~~
afro88
It's not the locked screen, but the "create a locked note" screen

------
denzil_correa
Good to see Notes with a lock (fingerprint). It would be great if Apple
decided to add fingerprint app locks as a feature for any app that one may
want.

~~~
adanto6840
Fairly sure that this is indeed doable for an app developer. I use 1Password
on OSX and multiple iOS devices and many of my passwords can be unlocked with
my fingerprint instead of requiring my main & lengthy master password.

IIRC it does require the master password once, perhaps each boot, but after
that I'm able to unlock with only fingerprint (this is customizable globally
or on a per-password basis pretty sure).

------
jhh
I sure hope they improve on Apple Music. The API responses are so amazingly
slow, and large parts of using the app are really bad.

------
JustSomeNobody
So, f.lux has a patent pending on this. This may get awkward, depending on if
they get it and choose to do anything with it.

~~~
heimatau
I agree but Apple has been known to pay for solid patent licenses. I.e.
Amazon's 'one click to pay' patent. If f.lux lands the patent, I think Apple
could work out a solid deal with f.lux. Or they will find a distasteful legal
loophole. One of the two.

~~~
gnicholas
Has Apple been known to pay to license patents from small startups? The fact
that they've licensed from Amazon isn't quite analogous, since Amazon clearly
has the ability to enforce their patents in court. A small startup may not
have the resources to do this.

------
kevinSuttle
This is an interesting beta. I've not seen one that had an accompanying device
configuration profile.

~~~
pilif
It's just a much easier way to get the beta installed which doesn't require
iTunes. Just open the profile on your device and next time you check for
updates in the settings, the beta will be offered to update to.

~~~
jedberg
Do you still have to have a developer account to get the profile file? Or is
it publicly accessible? I was the beta to try out flux (or whatever they call
it) but I don't write apps so there is no point in spending the $99 just for
that.

~~~
pilif
In the release notes they state that the device still needs to be registered.
Mine were, so I can't tell you whether this really still is required.

------
dangoor
There are rumors of new devices coming in the March timeframe (iPad Air 3, new
4-inch iPhone). I wonder if 9.3 is also going to be the release that adds
support for those new devices.

------
kdamken
This might be my favorite update since iOS 7 added the slide up menu to toggle
wifi. The flux and notes locking capabilities have been on my want list for
years now.

------
tim333
Guess I'll be getting this soon with Apples new "Install now or have us nag
you daily till you do" policy. Not quite sure of the virtues of that.

------
caskance
Their wording implies that they are encouraging people to use the Notes app as
a password manager. That's super weird.

~~~
culturestate
It's more like an acknowledgement that many, many users already do this.

------
jdeibele
Still waiting for the ability to close a browser tab by swiping.

AFAIK, the fastest way to close a tab is to push on the screen to get Safari's
bar on the bottom, push on the multiple tabs, then swipe right to left or
click the X on the tab I want to close.

On my mac it's Command-W. Which is a lot easier and probably why I prefer to
browse a lot on it.

~~~
MBCook
What direction would you have someone swipe?

From the left is "go back to previous page", from the right is "go to next
page" or "open side app on iPad", from the bottom is control center, and from
the top is notification center.

There is no where left to swipe from.

~~~
chinathrow
Swipe to the right?

------
ghrifter
The Notes update looks great! I use Notes for shopping lists and also to store
passwords/personal info - so the TouchID security feature is nice.

Another native iOS app I use a lot is Reminders - great for appointments and
todo reminders (like calling someone back). It would be great to see if that
got a bit of an upgrade.

------
DannoHung
The multiple-ids on iPad thing for schools is something I know a lot of people
have been asking for for ages.

~~~
uptown
The way they describe it, this will somehow be limited to school-use iPads,
not the general public. Unless I'm mistaken.

~~~
tomschlick
It could be immensely useful for the enterprise as well if they marketed it
right. But apple hasnt seemed to care about business uses for the past few
years.

~~~
uptown
Useful. Sure. But it'd cannibalize sales. Why sell once device that can be
shared by three when you can sell 3 devices?

------
xlayn
I'm owner of an ios, windows phone and android device. With that said most of
the innovation happening lately is just something carried over from others,
e.g. the add block feature, or the night shift, both features already present
for example on Cyanogenmod with an adblock installed.

Now my point is... (and I'm not pointing my finger to apple, I like my ipad
more now than before, with the exception of the music application), seems like
we have started to reach the point where enhancements are only marginal.

I'm not sure how much more cpu power can fix that situation (apple can still
play the quad-core card), or if this is a development language restriction
issue, or a problem with compilers-languages that cannot make use of multi-
core cpus or maybe there is nowhere else to go because everything has been
made.

If my previous statement holds true... maybe this is the beginning of the "pc
era" of the smartphones with lower sales and no more features worth upgrading
to the latest and greatest.

~~~
yourapostasy
There is still so much more to do that won't require gargantuan
cpu/storage/io/screen/etc. resources, that I don't think we are in an "end of
history" phase yet with the current conceptualization of these devices. Just a
few personal itches off the top of my head that have yet to be scratched:

* There is still not a good solution for group-transactional data over the devices as a first-class citizen feature in the system. Live, collaborative editing with versioning of just a list, for starters, is considered an app'able feature worth $50 USD per year per person. * Internationalization still takes a back seat. Calendar apps still don't pick up that if you set an appointment for someone in a different time zone than you, you are likely scheduling to a time convenient for them. There should be an option to auto-detect and display applicable time zones as you create the appointment. * Customization still takes a back seat. When I add custom phone types ("concall", "support", "after-hours support", etc.), it ends up UNSORTED in the list of custom phone types when I go to choose one. That's just the tip of the iceberg of enhancements. For address records of people in a specific organization, I want to be able to set only a certain list of custom phone types for anyone in that organization. * There still is no sense of tracking versions of information. I have thousands of contacts, and I keep track of old addresses for example; it helps me orient myself to the possible cultures someone has experienced. But only the here-and-now data is recognized. * Linking data between apps takes an explicit act of coordination between app developers; the Newton data soups were particularly good with breaking down this artificial barrier. * Deep-linking into your own data from within an app in general is not very well-recognized as a use case. Not to speak of deep-linking from an external laptop.

I'm personally gravitating back towards making my information in my Emacs Org
mode buffer the primary system of record, and the phone is just a thinly-
sliced perspective of that.

~~~
xlayn
I didn't thought about the history/versioning possibilities, they sound very
interesting. The rules per contact for phone numbers is also interesting. I
would say maybe avoiding adding more complexity to the os is part of the
reason those things won't get implemented while others as the time/zone
calendar issues means inter-zone is broken.

------
pilif
As a side note: It's really cool that you can finally update to the beta
directly from the device by just installing the configuration profile offered
on the SDK download page. No more connecting to iTunes.

Let's hope they keep that trend for when the iOS 10 betas start

------
OopsCriticality
I wonder if this Night Shift feature has anything to do with the rumors of
Apple switching to OLED displays for future phones. Reducing the amount of
blue light emitted dusk to dawn would help extend the overall life of the
panels.

------
CodeWriter23
No CarPlay support for Waze ಠ_ಠ

~~~
mapmap
Waze is owned by Google which is pushing their own Android Auto competitor to
CarPlay.

~~~
mrpippy
That is true, however the only 3rd party apps allowed on CarPlay right now are
music apps (using a very basic hierarchical/tree API). The lack of CarPlay
support isn't Google/Waze's fault.

It's also worth noting that Android Auto only allows 3rd party apps that do
music and messaging. No 3rd party navigation apps, not even Waze.

------
larrysalibra
It will be interesting to see how password/touch id lock for Notes works. Will
they be end-to-end encrypted? Will they be searchable? Or is this simply a UI
feature to protect against someone looking over your shoulder?

~~~
sushid
One thing I found rather amusing was the fact that there are visible passwords
in the picture although it hasn't been unlocked. Hopefully it's at the very
least blurred before you input your password.

~~~
axxl
Reading the text on the screen this appears to be in the action of
'encrypting'. i.e. they just hit a button to say 'hide this data behind my
fingerprint' and you just have to authenticate and then it will be encrypted.
A poor choice though perhaps. I think they wanted to demonstrate the type of
data you would want to store.

------
adrianh
Any updates to Mobile Safari's support for new HTML/JavaScript features?
Perhaps support for service workers?

(I didn't see anything about Mobile Safari on this page, but maybe there's
something nonetheless...?)

~~~
comex
It'll probably include a WebKit version bump as usual, but according to the
WebKit Feature Status page, Service Workers are only "under consideration"
(not "in development" or "done"), so I wouldn't expect them anytime soon.

[https://webkit.org/status/#specification-service-
workers](https://webkit.org/status/#specification-service-workers)

------
larrik
I hope they finally fix the bug where the ipod player will start playing a
song from the middle (even though it says its at the beginning). It's happened
to both me and my wife on every iOS9 version so far.

------
stephenitis
carplay looks like the worst apple feature/product to come out in 9.3. (it
feels like they are lending out their UX to the whims of <insert car
manufacturer>'s buttons and opening up compatibility issues.

[http://imgur.com/b3OTMJO](http://imgur.com/b3OTMJO) Now available with 13
apps, in 36 brands of cars, 3 different brands of aftermarket solutions on 7
different models of iPhones.

Compatibility with all the things means the experience is going to vary widely
across the board.

~~~
MBCook
CarPlay isn't new, and it's head-and-shoulders better than the OEM environment
on my car.

It's got some bugs (9.2 seems to have introduced one where it messes up system
audio playback at times), but interface wise it works very well.

Car manufacturers can't mess with it. Apple pre-maps certain buttons and
supports a scroll wheel, but they can't customize it at all, Apple has
control.

------
sivanmz
I wish something was done about rotation lock for reading in bed. Activating
it from Control Center, which itself changes orientation, is maddening.

~~~
cthalupa
You can swipe up from the bottom of the screen, and on the menu there enable
the orientation lock.

~~~
sivanmz
No, the point is precisely that the bottom of the screen also changes with the
orientation.

~~~
cthalupa
Do it while you're laying on your back and starting up at your phone, instead
of after you've already rolled over?

This seems like an extremely minor thing, and I'm not sure what your proposed
solution would be.

~~~
sivanmz
I guess any sort of trouble with the iPhone is an extremely minor thing in the
grand scheme of things.

What to do about it? I can't presume to know what they tested and rejected,
but screen orientation control needs to be independent of screen orientation.

------
newman314
Does anyone know how to switch from a 9.2 beta to a 9.3 beta? I looked around
and didn't see any instructions.

~~~
gurkendoktor
You can alt-click not only the Restore button in iTunes, but also the Update
button - and then choose an arbitrary .ipsw file.

Of course, things may still go wrong, betas being betas :)

------
fabrika
iPhone screens look blueish in a warm light environment. I wish Apple would
implement real-time dynamic white balance by using data from selfie cameras.
So that screen white would blend with white phone enclosure the same way they
try to blend black with black.

------
chdir
> A better experience every day. And night.

Finally I gave in & upgraded to iOS 9.x (on iPad 4). Suddenly Safari has
started freezing on lightweight simple websites. Is that better experience
part of "planned obsolescence" ? It's more or less the same story with any
mobile device after 2-3 years.

------
walterbell
iOS 9.2 made the iPad Pro nearly unusable (dropping keystrokes) with the
Logitech Create Pro keyboard, and no fix has been forthcoming in iOS 9.2.1
betas. Will this be addressed in 9.3? It worked perfectly with iOS 9.1.

------
salimmadjd
Is apple using this to get more apps integrate with HealthKit? Many developers
feel integration with HealthKit turns their app into a commodity. _Categories
such as Weight, Workouts, and Sleep have a new slider menu that reveals great
apps you can easily add to your Health dashboard_

------
rplittle
Night Shift - about time.

------
traviswingo
"Night Shift" is completely ripping off f.lux...

------
avoutthere
It would be nice to be able to import data from my Fitbit into the Health app.
I carry my Fitbit Zip all the time, but rarely do I run with my iPhone.

~~~
pat2man
Fitbit has refused to export its data to HealthKit, nothing Apple can do about
it.

------
pjmlp
Any developer info already published?

------
xxdesmus
So they blatantly copied Flux after denying their app.

Well played Apple.

------
JustSomeNobody
They need to loosen the grips on that background services stuff. Would love to
have apps like Dropbox and Owncloud not have to use the stupid location
services workaround just to background sync my pictures.

Edit: Seriously? This gets down voted? How would this NOT be a helpful
feature? It works wonderfully on my Android devices. Would love to see it on
my iOS devices. Wow, Just wow. Bunch of fanboiz or something?

~~~
derrickdirge
This is an excellent example of how not to respond to being downvoted.

Take a step back and a nice deep breath and consider why you might have been
downvoted. It may have more to do with the tone of your delivery than the
actual content of your message.

Lashing out at those who disagree with you with baseless accusations is
counterproductive.

~~~
themartorana
Downvoting needs to go away. Upvoting a good comment is a positive action.
Downvoting is a power trip, and in many ways protectionist and exclusive. I've
seen too many comments downvoted based on unpopular opinions which were
perfectly constructive and appropriately toned.

People are very happy to exercise their ability to punish others when given
that power. It's gotten out of hand here.

Edit: here being HN, not necessarily this thread.

~~~
dang
Can you give us links to "perfectly constructive and appropriately toned"
comments that are in a downvoted state?

What you're saying doesn't match what I typically observe on HN, which is (a)
that most downvoted comments have something wrong with them, not just an
unpopular opinion, and (b) inappropriate downvotes usually get canceled out be
users who see a good comment faded faded and give it a corrective upvote.

------
nerdcity
#webosneverforget

------
nickysielicki
If I ever have kids, I pray to God that Apple/Google/FB have no role in their
primary education.

~~~
tomcam
Not trying to be snarky... but what's that got to do with the topic?

~~~
artimaeis
Not OP but he's probably referring to the Education Preview updates. They're
referenced at the bottom of the linked page with more info at
[https://www.apple.com/education/preview/](https://www.apple.com/education/preview/).

~~~
tomcam
Missed that, thanks. Got downvoted anyway...

